

HipsterVision - trying to make search more social [follow up] - Swizec
http://hipstervision.org/?need_more_feedback_please

======
EdiX
I don't get it. Can I have it explained? Also, I wish the web would stop doing
continually loading image walls that tax the cpu and don't scroll smoothly. I
don't even like google's implementation and theirs works better.

------
j2d2j2d2
Lost me at hipster...

~~~
ffumarola
X2...

------
kalleboo
Seems broken in Safari <http://imgb.mp/e0q>

~~~
Swizec
Whoa, thanks. Fixed it now.

I keep forgetting to return headers in node :)

------
Swizec
This is a follow up from <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2279619>

The feedback has been awesome and I generally tried to improve things based on
what people complained about and what mixpanel told me.

Now I'm posting here again in hopes of finding out what sort of an effect on
searches there is if people can see what the person before them searched and
if sharing the link is more valuable if it says what somebody searched for to
get a particular image.

------
hootmon
Beats me, how the mob is considered hip. The mob today and increasingly in the
future is your parents, old people, squares, used car salesmen, insurance
salesmen, and the like. Yea, I cant get enough of that, send me moar

